# Global Magazine Image Fee.......



## OnTheFly7 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have been fortunate to have images published by national magazines in the past.  However, those magazines were for niche markets (i.e. rodeo, snowmobile, etc.).  Therefore, I was pretty confident in how to handle those discussions and contracts.  Not a big deal there.

This week, I was contacted by a global magazine who is interested in featuring some of my work.  The images would be utilized in a project that they are doing to show case "lifestyles" and how they are similar in various countries, despite those countries being on opposite sides of the globe.

Any insight on how to structure the image rights/usage fee for this project?  I was thinking of a fee per image used.  However, at this scale, I am not quite sure what that fee will be for the digital file.

Your assistance is appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 20, 2019)

Depends a lot on the definition of "global"... is it Time / Newsweek global, or something a little less?  Start by asking them what their budget is for [your image portion] of the project.  If it's a figure you can live with, then counter with a 10% increase and call it a day.  If it's not a figure you can live with, then give them that figure.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Feb 20, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Depends a lot on the definition of "global"... is it Time / Newsweek global, or something a little less?  Start by asking them what their budget is for [your image portion] of the project.  If it's a figure you can live with, then counter with a 10% increase and call it a day.  If it's not a figure you can live with, then give them that figure.



About what I was thinking.  I appreciate the input.  Just to put it out there, the magazine is National Geographic.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 20, 2019)

Interesting - I've never dealt with them directly, but I have heard through the grape vine that they tend to try and minimize payment by telling you how great the exposure will be for you.  Yep, that exposure and two copies of their magazine will line a bird cage...


----------



## Designer (Feb 20, 2019)

OnTheFly7 said:


> Just to put it out there, the magazine is National Geographic.


I think you should do some basic research.  You can ask other published photographers to find out what NG usually pays.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 20, 2019)

Get on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA and look at their resources on pricing, usage, contracts, etc. 

I imagine so many people want their pictures in Nat Geo that the magazine can offer payments lower than the going rate and people will take them.


----------

